

Show HN: Turn sketches into vector diagrams - CalumJEadie
http://usefluid.com

======
bo0n_nine
This looks really interesting. I would definitely use it for sketching out PCB
designs to share with the rest of the people on the project.

~~~
ahtomski
Glad you like it, how did you share them before?

------
Rizzo95
The product sounds really useful and good, but I almost got a seizure from
watching the demo video.

